# Leaving Paradise ~



## Oregone

Hi all :bowtie: Iâve spent many hours reading on this site and have finally decided to join! Having inherited my families homestead west of Portland (OR) 35 years ago, Iâm moving on. But including a 30 marriage (that ended), raising two daughters (in college), building our home, some homeschooling, a magnificent orchard, miles of trails, a nice pond and additional acreage â¦ _itâs over._

Spending this entire recession/ depression holding on to whatever work I could find in order to âbuyâ my families century farm back, with the skills of an âat-home-dadâ wasnât enough... Ultimately, had either daughter wanted to keep the place, Iâd be at my day-job right now, with an evening shift somewhere else. But they didnât appreciate growing up in the woods or attending a small town school in which the low education level of the surrounding community stifled them, or so they say... So the place is on the market and Iâm considering my next adventure.

One reason Iâd never joined the forum was that most of you are âback east,â and Iâve been in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. Currently, Iâm looking to be _gone_, thus, âmy username.â Iâm looking for a geologically stable location ...unlike whatâs in store for those in Washington & Oregon ... and a community thatâs more politically ..neutral. Iâve been active politically, but find the warning to be true that the older you get, the more conservative you get. But Iâd rather not end up in âthe bible belt.â 

Virginia's looking good to me, up around Roanoke and surrounds. Not sure how much I want to take on, and never sure if Iâll be alone or not, though Iâm alone at the moment. Iâve been on 23 wooded acres in the hills, have a lot of tools and equipment, and it seems a shame to waste them and what Iâve learned. But I still need to scout out the area, along with NC, and both eastern TN & KYâ¦

Iâm hooked on the the Appalachian Mountains and am still learning of the various distinctive regions; Blueâs, Smokiesâ¦ And Iâve got a lot of questions! Iâll do my best to add what I can to various discussions. Iâve taught grafting and top-working fruit trees, and given pruning seminars for a Master Gardener's program, but havenât dealt much with livestock beyond the adventures of my neighbors :huh: 

Last year was the first in 33 that I didnât have a gardenâ¦ concentrating on selling out. But Iâve got 5 pressure-canners, boxes of jars & new lids and am living on quarts of canned salmon (though itâs said ya shouldnt can fish in quarts)! As mentioned, all kinds of skills Iâd hate to waste. Gonna miss my Eden out here, but that seems how life works - but, I can finally live somewhere with firefliesâ¦ which Iâve never seen 

OK, I better shut up, but am open to suggestions & questions!


----------



## PonderosaQ

Hi Oregone, My husband and I live about an hour from Roanoke. There are a few other members here from the general area as well. Send us your questions and we'll see if we can answer them.Always glad to help when we can.


----------



## Jlynnp

We are in the Upper Cumberland area of TN. While it can be considered the Bible belt it is a fantastic place to live with low taxes and reasonable property prices.


----------



## flowergurl

Welcome Oregone! I'm very happy you decided to come out of lurker mode. 
Yup, life is all about change and we never know what is just ahead.
5 pressure canners..wow that's quite the collection. 
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Oregone

Thanks, flowergurl (and all), my stuff&#8217;s stored in an uncle&#8217;s barn ...I now have to visit it! Even my woodstove&#8230; and generator &#8230; I&#8217;ve got the tiller out here to keep the garden spots looking pretty, and a chainsaw for any wind gusts ~ 

The oldest of four kids, I&#8217;d have to watch the pressure cookers, loaded with pints of Chinook Salmon, till the wee hours ...as my dad went to bed so he could get out on the river again before dawn & work to catch more... He&#8217;d have me sit on a tall stool, so in case I fell asleep - I&#8217;d fall and wake up before a cooker blew (10 pounds for 90 minutes, times 2)! It&#8217;s amazing I continued canning, guess it&#8217;s in my blood :huh:

Disassembling this homestead&#8217;s taken a year, it&#8217;s become &#8216;my job.&#8217; Now I&#8217;m trying to envision what&#8217;s worth hauling 2,500 miles to start over?! ...and all that &#8216;lurking,&#8217; appreciative lurking! I&#8217;d nearly joined in order to maybe meet someone wanting to make a go out here with me ...but as mentioned, everyone appeared so happy &#8216;back east&#8217; I skipped it. Or, maybe I'll end up back there myself :bowtie: 

Nether daughter plans to say in Oregon, and honestly, I need to get away&#8230; One likes the big city, so she&#8217;s gone; the other likes Colorado. If nothing else, I&#8217;ve 2 years before they&#8217;re finished with school (I hope) and can scout out some other alternatives. Not that I expect to be tied to either, but would like like to spend some serious time with any future little ones &#8230; maybe the next batch will appreciate the country :facepalm:


----------



## CountryMom22

Welcome Oregone...good to have you with us. I'm sure people here can tell you more about the areas that interest you. Looking forward to hearing about your journey. Keep in touch. Sue


----------



## Harry Chickpea

If you've done it all, and you aren't doing a family legacy, consider some serious downsizing. Work doesn't get any easier. Finding a "neutral" area could be a challenge, especially if you are used to west coast mores. You'll also find the climate goes to more extremes than parts of Oregon.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

I'm in the Appalachian mountains of virginia. In the Shenandoah Valley. It's the most beautiful place in the nation. It's affordable and welcoming. Roanoke and Richmond areas are OK but higher crime and far more liberal and their laws and regulation reflect it. Oregon is beautiful. My aunt lives in Medford. But the mountains and valleys of virginia will hold you forever. I would suggest anywhere from Lexington Virginia and North on the 81/11 corridor. So many great little towns all about 5 to 10 miles apart. Homes are very fair and regulations are laxed. God luck in your move. Heck. I got a farm I may trade you even up for yours just to have a place closer to my aunt. Lol


----------



## Blueridgeviews

I agree with VAHomesteader!
Look from Lexington north -- just gorgeous, lots of farms, homesteading, and great people.
We live on a farm about 20 minutes from Charlottesville and that whole surrounding area is also gorgeous and full of farms, but pricier. 

Charlottesville is a fun, beautiful, and culturally exciting city, but the small towns surrounding it all the way to Staunton are probably more in your price range.
We lived in the PNW for ten years, and you will love it here.
Good luck


----------



## Oregone

_Thanks All_, wish Iâd have joined years ago :spinsmiley:

âWork doesn't get any easier. Finding a "neutral" area could be a challenge, especially if you are used to west coast mores. You'll also find the climate goes to more extremes than parts of Oregon.â -- I get the work part, Iâve long expected help thatâs never arrived. Iâve also wondered which of several chores might eventually get me, a guess would be cleaning the chimney, with a close second tangling with the tiller.. or the chainsaw, maybe the pond weed..? 

As far as neutrality.. the native son of a native son of Oregon, thereâs been a lot of change, and honestly, Iâm filled up with _change_ and ready for some political stability, if only predictability. My home town of Portland wasnât always a new age hippy haven, nor was I raised as such...

You had some wicked weather back ..or should I say âover thereâ last winter (âout hereâ most everyoneâs ultimately from somewhere âback thereâ). We had the opposite, one of the warmest winters on record, everythingâs nearing 2 weeks ahead of normal development! 

But several months ago to have it 59 degrees out here, then check the âRocky Mount VAâ weather cam to find it 18 was scary, and something to considerâ¦ I dread the humidity, but that sounds like the price you pay for summer rain, which we rarely get. ...but Iâd love to grow sweet potatoes. 

âBut the mountains and valleys of virginia will hold you forever.â _That sure sounds nice_â¦ Medford ORâs pretty, tucked amid some mountains too. Theyâve had problems with air pollution though, something Iâve also wondered about the east coast Appalachian Valleysâ¦ 

âRoanoke and Richmond areas are OK but higher crime and far more liberal and their laws and regulation reflect it.â -- Bigger city problems Iâd suspect with the crime. And Iâve been regulated enough  

âCharlottesville is a fun, beautiful, and culturally exciting city, but the small towns surrounding it all the way to Staunton are probably more in your price range.â -- Iâd like to plant myself in a small town not too far from something large enough that my daughters could find employment in their chosen fields. I am torn between living on some land, or more landâ¦ âSome landâ could be a decent sized lot in a city, with enough sun and room for 3 (multi-grafted) fruit trees and a rich small garden. I do want cable TV and broadband internet capability, with internet not limited to a dish. Currently my internet service is via cell tower, with extremely expensive âdata exchangeâ costs. ...Urban Homesteading perhaps..? 

I need to get back there and spend some time. Took off last weekend to our Coast and spent a night each with my Dad and Brother over there â¦ got back into cell range - the phone began chirping and I'd missed a showing opportunity at my place. Also, my daughter left a frantic message about people having bailed out of a van and scouting out our place unexpectedly. First time anyoneâs been so bold (itâs shown by apt.). Conclusion: I canât go anywhere, yet :stars:


----------



## TJN66

Welcome to the Boards. I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## muleman232

I live a little farther north of Va. in WV . I live on the I 81 corridor that others have spoken about . I grew up here and love it here . I think anywhere in the Shenandoah Valley is great . Most people are friendly and welcoming . I hear the pain in your writing and wish you the best . If I can be of any help in finding something in my area PM me on here . I hope you find what makes you happy .


----------



## partndn

I'm sorry to hear of devastating changes in your life, but glad you have an outlook of positivity. 

You're after my heard\t with the Apps, and I agree with what people said above. I'm not familiar with KY, but NC is getting more and more "infected" with regs and bothersome stuff, not to mention the taxes are NOT attractive. 
TN has no state income tax if that matters.

My opinion, you can't go wrong along the Apps. It is also correct that the weather here will vary from bitter cold to hotter than hades. But it is beautiful.
Best of luck!


----------



## Micknleb

We live in middle Tennessee, which is beautiful in its own way, and being relatively close to Nashville is nice. We are moderately liberal in a very conservative area, but there are enough people around to make it interesting. College towns generally have a mix of people and perspectives, which I like. If I were just moving into the region, I would look seriously at southern VA, western NC and northeast TN, around the tri-cities area. First choice would be somewhere near the Blue Ridge Parkway from Asheville, NC, up through the Shenendoah Valley. There are old farms, beautiful scenery, lots of outdoor stuff to do, and (from what I have seen), a nice mix of people. 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## mreynolds

Welcome Oregone. Texas here. Eastern part with all the trees and no rocks. The oldest town in Texas and family has been here since this was territory of Spain. 

My Spanish aint that good but my Texan works just fine.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

"As far as neutrality.. the native son of a native son of Oregon, there&#8217;s been a lot of change, and honestly, I&#8217;m filled up with _change_ and ready for some political stability, if only predictability. My home town of Portland wasn&#8217;t always a new age hippy haven, nor was I raised as such..."

A brother who is still in Vermont has that exact same sentiment. Vermont used to be dyed in the wool Republican, but has changed starting around the 1960s. In Alabama the politicians are predictably petty and corrupt if that helps...  (Actually there are a few that are less so than others, but good ol' boy deals are alive and well.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oregone....I am in a similar position.
Had a home on 5 acres, established gardens, orchard, extensive canning and dehydrating; living the dream.
25 years of marriage came to a messy end.

A gal I worked with 7-8 years ago (she's 20 years younger than I) is an urban homesteader. I am in the process of giving her everything. Jars, canners, dehydrators, tillers, garden book, notes, supplies, tables, growing lights, etc.

I am packing up and moving from Indiana to S. Florida.
There, the 'growing season' is from Sept- May. Exact opposite of Indiana's growing season.

May is the month I whittle down my storage unit (from a 4000 sq ft home, to a 10 x 10 storage unit, that is 1/3 empty!!). I want to be able to move everything in a 10 foot moving van......

It's amazing the things I 'had' and thought I couldn't live without -vs- the things that really have value, and I really cannot part with. 

Do you have someone helping you thru this transition? A relative, friend, neighbor?


----------



## Oregone

âI live a little farther north of Va. in WV . I live on the I 81 corridor that others have spoken about . I grew up here and love it here . I think anywhere in the Shenandoah Valley is great . Most people are friendly and welcoming . I hear the pain in your writing and wish you the best.â -- _Thank you_ ...and I feel the compassion in your heart.. I stumbled onto a woman building a log cabin with her boyfriend in WV, and theyâre rural. One very interesting thing sheâd pointed out to me about her place in _Pocahontas County_ WV was this radio silance zone, check it out -- http://www.npr.org/sections/alltech...uiet-zone-where-cell-service-wi-fi-are-banned 

âMy opinion, you can't go wrong along the Apps. It is also correct that the weather here will vary from bitter cold to hotter than hades. But it is beautiful. Best of luck!â ...doin my best to keep a positive attitude, but itâs been the hardest slog of my life... One of my favorite CDâs is called âAppalachian Stompâ (Bluegrass Classics), songs by _Bill Monroe, Lester Flatt, Earl Scruggs and the Foggy Mountain Boys_â¦ Mom says weâre part Scotch-Irish and Choctaw Native Am.. so maybe thatâs what gets me movin with that music, and itâs up-beat feels good, too :sing:

âCollege towns generally have a mix of people and perspectives, which I like. If I were just moving into the region, I would look seriously at southern VA, western NC and northeast TN, around the tri-cities area.â -- Thatâs the region I plan to check out first. As far as politics, I actually find a _blend_ to be nice, too far either side is simply that - _Too Far_. Blacksburg VA sounds exciting â¦ as long as all those college kids havenât sucked up the interesting part-time jobs Iâd be wanting 

âTexas here. Eastern part with all the trees and no rocks.â -- Ainât never been ta Texas, but would like to swing through there on a Southern loop to or from OR - VAâ¦ Seems I was delivering newspapers as a kid when TX was setting an all time heat record of âdays over 100.â Out here, we may get 3 of those a year. Maybe itâs a _dry heat_ in TX, but I couldnât imagine living through much of that. I do look forward to meeting people with deep history in their areas. Out here, European history doesn't go back all that farâ¦

âIn Alabama the politicians are predictably petty and corrupt if that helps... â -- In Oregon - most are from somewhere else! I remember when only 2 of my 10 political reps, from County Commissioners to US Senators, were actually born in Oregon. And itâs not as much petty corruption ... as it is tripping over each other to become more politically correct and protecting us from ourselvesâ¦ Itâs pretty lopsided at the moment, Iâd like to find some balance. 

âOregone....I am in a similar position.â -- Thank you, Laura. Whatâs nearly killed me was the aspect that my family land came to me 2 years into my young marriage. By law, it became my wifeâs as well. With love & trust, Iâd put her on the deed. In the end.. she was _entitled_ to half, _legally_. As she worked a 32 hour a week secretarial job, I built our house, rebuilt the water system, established an extensive orchard, gathered the firewood, built a pond, trails, reforested, all the gardening and preserving â¦ as well as took on raising our two daughters, from birth. No Oprah & Ice Cream for me! 

âI am packing up and moving from Indiana to S. Florida.â -- Good for you! As I cleared out the unfinished second story of my home it felt as though Iâd died and was sorting my own stuff. Lucky kids! But so painful, and so much stuff, though quality stuff, like my daughtersâ baby cribâ¦ While dumping hundreds of quarts of canned food last summer, between tears, it hit me - all Iâd done was to protect my family, and I had. It was âinsurance,â that weâd have survived some tuff times, and we did. So everything from my generator to shelves of preserved food did their thing, kept us safe. Now, we'll go on from here.

âIt's amazing the things I 'had' and thought I couldn't live without -vs- the things that really have value, and I really cannot part with.â -- Yes! With the bulk of my âstuffâ in an uncleâs barn for the last year, Iâve missed very little â¦ and have wondered if I shouldn't go Minimalist  

Iâve been busy, and meet with my real estate agent tomorrow to consider a âcontingent sale offerâ on my placeâ¦ And eventually - Iâll be homeless â¦ for the first time in my life. This continues to be difficult.. but the welcome words of encouragement from here are very much appreciated. Makes me realize there are good people everywhere, if I can hold it together long enough to eventually meet themâ¦ _Thanks again - All_ ~


----------



## lildebbiedoodah

Hiya, do you have any pix of your Paradise? I'm in East but curious of the West.

Thanx,
Cheers!


----------



## Oregone

Lots going on:spinsmiley: - try this for some photoes, while it lasts: http://www.johnlscott.com/Home/15086412/RTR/5220-NW-Bridgefarmer-RD-Gaston-OR-97119/

...these arenât âmy pictures,â itâs one of the listings. Weâre close to closingâ¦ may have just mowed for the last time... 

Shortly after closing I plan to âhead East,â likely spending two months near Roanoke VA and venturing out from there. Iâm driving my toyota truck and planning to check out whatever grabs me along the way! So Iâm clearing out the house, storing my best stuff, and trying to determine where to relocate ~


----------



## CountryMom22

So sorry your going through this Oregone. Some exciting but sad times as well. I've vacationed in the Shenandoah Valley and would love to live there myself. Take your time finding the right place, and deciding exactly what you want.

Unfortunately, things in life don't always work out like you expected. All we can do is roll with the punches, nurse the bruises, and come back up swinging. I'm sure you'll get through this and come out the other side, better. Enjoy visiting different areas, the world is yours for the asking. Keep us updated on your travels. God Bless, Sue


----------



## Vahomesteaders

There is a nice little homestead down the road from me for sale by owner. It's only 3 acres but nice house and garage right around the corner from National forest. I think she is asking 65k with possibility of owner financing.


----------



## lildebbiedoodah

Sweet, I just got this update but had seen you updated your 7 days ago from me receiving it....So you have a buyer and near closing or has it closed? Lots of woods, how much of that is with the sale?
I'm sorry you are having to endure all of what you and your family are going thru but the bright side of this is you get to journey to the beautiful Eastern side. Roanoke is beautiful as well as the Blue Ridge in NC, breathtaking!


----------



## Oregone

*Made it! * 4 days and nearly 3,000 miles!! ...really felt I needed it, too.

Family and friends back home are hanging on every word ...seems everyone out West have come from back East, and in order to keep from missing it, or feeling theyâd made a mistake by leaving, they badmouth the East, and Midwestâ¦ 

_Eastern Oregon, Idaho, Utah and Wyoming_ ....well, Iâm glad their speed limit's were near 80. ...and Corn - *wow*â¦ Everywhere inbetween*!* Stopped in Blair Nebraska by the Missouri River, where my Great-grandparent's whose farm I just liquidated were from.. _Felt I owed it to em_.. The soil was black and the corn was high - and I got to see my first Fireflies :happy:

The Ozarks didnât look like mountains, to me, and Iâve kin from there, too ... but they looked as homey and rich as anywhere Iâve seen (very nice, and tempting).. Didnât stop to visit though, driving on to West Virginia, then south. Welcome to Virginia, â_itâs for lovers_â said the sign on the first toll road of my life. Alone, except for my _Garmin_ female navigator voice.. I wondered how thatâs gonna work? But, instead of dodging women back home, as my intentions were to leave ..I get to notice them again 

And, the place sold, July 10thâ¦ Had perhaps the saddest moment of my life, standing in the morning sun hugging my youngest daughter ..before pulling away for the last time, with tears across this nation to prove itâ¦ The strangest thing though ...coming down through West Virginia and surrounded by the mountains ..something inside struck me so deeply I muttered it out loud ...âIâm Home.â I donât believe in much anymore ..but that was from the coreâ¦

My extended hotel stay ends tomorrow as I move into a doctor's home where I plan to rent a room for the next 3 months. Iâll explore from there! My ongoing dilemma is how close to the âhomesteadingâ stuff do I want to do, again..? A well, septic system, spotty cell service and expensive internet connections â¦ or some hybrid mix of urban homesteading..? 

Got to a place in Blacksburg VA about a day late as the woman said sheâd just signed a contract with a buyer, after only 3 days on the market! As I talked with her and a couple neighbors, I had to ask what âtheyâd have thoughtâ had I bought the place then tilled half itâs massive front yard for a garden and rung it with fruit trees..? The way their eyes lit up - I think they figured âfree food!â

Iâve only counted 8 apple trees since Iâve been in SW VA ...and started another thread in the appropriate place here to figure out where the rest are hiding. Iâm ready to dig in, though this humidity's powerful stuff. Then again, back home it hit 103 yesterday and 101 today, all in the midst of the worst drought Iâd ever experienced âback there.â

So thatâs my update - head spinning and lots to see :spinsmiley:


----------



## Vahomesteaders

That sounds awesome. Come check out Fort Valley VA. If you come today we will be set up at the farmers market at the country store. You will not find another place like this on earth. I know. I looked. Lol


----------



## Blueridgeviews

Welcome to Virginia!
Its a homesteaders paradise.
I just reread your first post and saw how skilled you are with teaching about orchards.
So be sure to make it to Charlottesville area. The big deal here is heirloom orchards, especially apples. Hard cider breweries popping up all over. Down the road from us an orchardist has over 200 heirloom apple varieties he's collected and grown from all over the world. 

Peach, apple and cherry orchards everywhere here. Lots of pick your own.

Also, Monticello has some of Jeffersons original apple varieties in their orchards and are always looking for volunteers and paid employees to teach workshops on pruning and such.
Although Charlottesville proper is upscale and pricey, it is closely encircled by small farming towns that are still reasonably priced. And C'ville has a big farm to table economy. So worth your trip to check it out. And Albermarle county gives great property tax breaks to farmers.

Also, Asheville NC is worth checking out. Lots of homesteading and economic support for it there also.
Good luck to you!


----------



## sunshinytraci

What an adventure! Please keep updating us! Life can offer us such disappointment and heartache. It is wonderful to read about someone who goes and makes things happen out of bad circumstances. It takes a lot of guts.


----------



## ModenaMeg

Welcome and I understand your situation, though I didn't live anywhere so nice.
I am doing the opposite move to SW desert from East. I don't have home internet so I wont say much except best of luck. One part of the Appalachians I have been to is Blue Ridge area, but have no idea of financial situation (jobs, cost of living, etc.)
Being alone aint so bad sometimes, sometimes it really sucks. I had a huge family and many friends. My longterm marriage/divorce sorted all of that out.
It seems you resources might be pretty good, at least I think you have the wherewithall to relocate, I am very slight of funds, so having a hard time just moving!
Anyway, you'll be fine, lots left of life and you're not alone.
Best Wishes!


----------



## Oregone

Hey all, it&#8217;s definitely time for an update ...and I hardly know where to start.. After spending some time south of Roanoke, I checked out Rocky Mount, VA, then headed down to Greensboro NC &#8230; then over to Asheville NC. Seemed like a whirlwind tour! The heat was often horrendous, as I noticed only 1 in 15 vehicles with their windows down for &#8216;cooling.&#8217; Several times, especially when lost, I think I&#8217;d have gone crazy without turning on my trucks air conditioning&#8230; And don&#8217;t know that I gave most of those towns a fair chance before moving on to another &#8230; which included taking up a long time friend's offer to visit Washington DC. 

Someone described DC as a &#8220;sweat swamp,&#8221; I had to agree.. But with an opportunity to stay in a &#8216;million dollar home&#8217; and encouraged to &#8216;see the sites,&#8217; I did! Mt. Vernon was impressive, and I&#8217;d have loved to dove into the lower orchard and tune-up some fruit trees. But their espaliered fruit trees nearer the house were the nicest I&#8217;ve seen - very impressive work! As for DC proper&#8230; too many _Type-A&#8217;s_ for me :hrm: And my 3rd week there, parked on the street, my truck was nearly totaled by a hit & run vehicle that got away. Un Real.. 5 weeks later, with new factory bed panels from California, it&#8217;s good as new &#8230; _after a $300 deductible_. Consequently, I saw a lot of DC, via their Metro. 

I was scared driving in &#8230; and clenching the wheel going out ..but the further I got, the more relaxed I became. My friend&#8217;s trying to decide whether to completely retire, she can, and has done very well, or stick it out a while longer. She&#8217;d actually flown back to our hometown in Portland and toured Oregon while leaving me her place for nearly 2 weeks. Refusing money for my stay, I went to town on her yard & trees &#8230; in the sticky August weather.. She was pleased.

Heading back to Roanoke, and staying at Salem (next door), I treked up to Staunton VA several times looking at homes. Seemed I&#8217;d settled on town living.. but nothing grabbed me. Back up to Christiansburg VA and renting a small &#8216;garden apartment&#8217; (with banana trees outside!), I finally checked out the interior of a place I&#8217;d looked at in Floyd VA three months prior ...they&#8217;d lowered the price. I fell in love.. with Floyd, and this &#8216;rock cottage&#8217; just outside town, with one acre, city water (yet county address), a partial basement, a couple out-buildings, a carport, two bedrooms and one bath&#8230; for just over a third of what it would likely sell for in a comparable spot in Oregon. Today we signed a contract :happy:

At 2,600 feet and 6 miles from the _Blue Ridge Parkway _..the way I drove back down from DC &#8230; _I&#8217;m in love_ ~ Floyd, the seat of Floyd County, seems a perfect blend of eccentric eclectic's and generational locals, feels like I'll fit right in the middle! ...watched 13 turkeys pass across the rangeland across from the house, yet hiked a Â¼ mile to their library, with two good grocery stores close, and closer. Family wage employment appears tight, but something part-time and low stress is all I want.

So I&#8217;m kinda spinnin :spinsmiley: and hadn&#8217;t checked in cuz I&#8217;ve had nothing definitive to report. My family, including both daughters (in college) back home are pleased and supportive, and feel I&#8217;m scouting the way for their eventual relocations. The rest of the family just wanna see Floyd, including _*Floydfest*_! Me too! ...the hard part ...beyond having left my home and state ..and the fact I&#8217;ve &#8216;actually done it?&#8217; - moving, and moving all the stuff stored in my Uncle&#8217;s barn ..3,000 miles away. At the moment, I&#8217;m considering flying back in early spring, loading up a good sized &#8216;Penske truck&#8217; (they looked good on the interstates as I drove out), driving it back ... seeing how much is left, then maybe a second trip, or a &#8216;Pod&#8217; or two&#8230; I'm open to suggestions, and will likely be thinning some things out ...though I want my Troybilt, apple press, air compressor, generator, safe & wood stove&#8230;

...don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;ve mentioned my approximately 400 hand-sanded, branded and finished walking sticks - with likely a great place to sell them in Floyd. They alone were a stuffed (small) PU W/canopy load, but too nice to leave&#8230; Anyway - new worries! If one less - *I&#8217;ve got a home!* A mason had built it for his family, and they had chickens and a large garden. I&#8217;m already planning fruit trees, with a local nursery just down the hill&#8230; And the house has been so extensively and beautifully remodeled (nicest work I&#8217;ve yet to see, beyond my own), I&#8217;ll be able to concentrate on gardening, part-time work, and Bluegrass! 

It&#8217;s been a long long road to here, nearly 6,000 miles since I left.. Tears aren&#8217;t as frequent ..though the feeling of loss can still cause pain. Seems the buyers of my former place are in love, too, and spent the summer adding on to the house. My daughters have spied some ... as everyone appears focused on their future ..which is likely the healthiest way to continue on. So _thanks_ (again) for your encouraging comments.. I hope to be a good neighbor! -- here in &#8216;The Republic of Floyd,&#8217; within the magnificent _Commonwealth of Virginia_ :bowtie:


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Congrats! Welcome to va. Floyd is a great area. When my wife was in college I would visit her at Radford. Great area down that way. Glad you found your piece of heaven. Keep us updated on the progress


----------



## Micknleb

Congratulations! It sounds like you have found a place that feels right and promises to be home. It often takes a lot to jolt a person from their life long home to move across the country like you have done. Sometimes it's the jolt that wakes us up to a much better way of living. Keep writing, I have enjoyed reading about your travels and adventures. Thanks and the best of luck.


----------

